# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Ελεύθερα κανάλια με εξοπλισμό νοβα

## lefterisgeo99

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.... Διαθέτω τον εξοπλισμό της νοβα  με τον απλό αποκωδικοποιητή(οχι τον pvr )και ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να πιάσω κανένα κανάλι με αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό 

Στάλθηκε από το VF-795 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Μπορείς να λάβεις τα ελεύθερα κανάλια που κατεβάζει ο δέκτης (και μόνον αυτά) από τους δορυφόρους hotbird.

----------

